# 66 Front lower window chanel



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

So I've decided to grow a set and attempt to do the lower dash and window chanel repair I got the pieces from OPG the dash patch was only available for the 66 chevelle looking at it it will make a great piece to fab mine from the foward chanel is exact and very nice great quality stuff any hints or suggestions before I start all expertise is greatly appreciated.
Thanks..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Make sure you get it in the EXACT sam place as the original one (so the windshield fits) AND tack it in place about 4 inches apart per weld then fill in slowly...like torquing something down....dont get too much heat in one place at one time or it WILL warp! :cheers Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I replaced mine on a '66 Chevelle a year ago, same part and process. If you haven't already bought the channel, look into the one Ames sells with the trim studs already attached. It will make the job easier. Have patience getting the A-pillar covers off. They fit tight and have sealer on them. I used a cut off wheel on end to get at the spot welds and grind them off. DON"T cut thru the cowl tabs, as you will want to plug weld back to them. It does take some time to get the repro's to fit right. Be sure to clamp it in place and check the fit of the vent grille too, as the slots in mine were way off. You will, obviously, have the windshield out for this and will need to test fit that a couple times too to make sure it's all good. I bought 2 large suction handles to make it easier to handle the glass. Once you have everything where you want it, drill holes thru the channel ONLY with a 5/16ths drill IN LINE with the raised tabs on the cowl. You can then plug weld the holes in and have it look like a spot weld with a little grinding. If you haven't used a mig before PRACTICE on some scrap of the same thickness to get the settings right. Here are a few pics of mine and a link to my Webshots album for more. Good Luck, padwon, you can do it.

In this pic, you can see where someone pop riveted pieces on to fill the holes. There was also significant damage to the dash panel itself, which I had to cut out of the car to repair.



There weren't many spot welds to grind, as most of them had already rusted off.



Here's the rust damage to the dash panel. It is welded in and I cut the tabs off on the bottom of the extensions. Once I had the patch welded on, I welded the tabs again and you can't see that unless you lay on the floor and look up. 



I have more pics in this link... Webshots Rides offers thousands of the best car wallpapers.
I kind of jump around with the pics, so scroll back and you'll see the patch's I made for the dash and a-pillars too.


----------

